# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Need Help Identifying this Maker Mark on this Highlander Replica, Older Marto?

## Timothy Curley

I'm looking at a sword for sale, but I'm not too familiar with the mark on the habaki.  This mark seems to be a shield with an "M" inside it.  The blade has a "Made in Spain" sticker on it.  At first glance the sword looks like a Marto Highlander Connor katana because of the tsuba, but the pics are kind of crappy.  Any ideas?

----------


## Timothy Curley

Ok, I managed to figure it out.  The sword mark reads "TMP" whom I've never heard of.   I have to say though, that handle is a spot on clone of the one by Marto.  Maybe they were sourced from the same company.

----------


## Jesse Pantanella

Just now saw this post. The sword is from the Marto collection. It was a sword sold by a company called The Noble Collection. They are still around but deal a lot now in movie reproductions. They sold the Marto blades but with there logo on it as well. So yes it is a Marto blade but just distributed through The Noble Collection. I know its a little late but a least now you know.

----------


## Jeff Ellis

Welcome to the forum. 

Fun fact, Sword Forum International started out because of Highlander, but those posts have been archived and possibly lost by now...  :EEK!: 

However, there is a website that you may find helpful. That looks like the sword found here: http://www.weapons-universe.com/Bran...d_Katana.shtml which has the fuchi, which was not a thing on the props. I was never a fan of the "officially licensed" replicas.. they were either wrong, or looked like someone was learning to draw and couldn't quite get it right. I think this was due to Sal D'Aquila or the studio owning the rights to the actual prop molds and the designs. Kind of a shame when you think about it. 

Sal D'Aquila is really the person to go to for a proper replica of a Highlander prop sword (I need to do it someday...). His website can be found here: http://www.pointgallery.com/sword/pages/sword.html

----------

